# Oil Valley Ry #X9034 - nothin special



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Just a MOW Difco dumper, in dumper condition. 
I probably should scrape up the inner side of the sides. But it’s just filler for my MOW train.


----------



## afboundguy (Jan 10, 2021)

@OilValleyRy have you thought about doing youtube videos showing us how you do such amazing work? I know I'd watch them!


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I like that finish, looks good.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Aauuuhhhh, I’m really not good on camera, even less so on mic. I’m worse at public speaking than Biden, and that's what youtube is. Plus I look & sounds younger than I am, which typically leads to being underestimated. So I stick to the written how-tos.

I like the technique I used here. Seldom do I get to use it on such a large prominent area. I did screw up but you wouldn’t know. There are three colors, but the the 3rd was over applied. Anyway, it’s simple. Use a rattle can but hold it about 16 inches away. If it’s a breezy day, aim down wind and let it be your sidekick. Don’t hold the tip down as you would for continuous coverage. Just tap it down and release. You want just an airborne mist hitting the car. Half dry but still sticky. It takes a little longer but nothing you need to pack a lunch for. That’s how to achieve that bubbled rust texture.
I gave the outside an acrylic wash after, and the center floor of the inside.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Well done! I’ve had a somewhat similar result using pastel ground up and sprinkled on top of a box car roof. I actually just finished a branch line yard master series car and weathered it with alcohol ink washes. I’m not quite happy with the results yet so I’ll have to experiment more before I share how I weather cars like this


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Jscullans said:


> Well done! I’ve had a somewhat similar result using pastel ground up and sprinkled on top of a box car roof. I actually just finished a branch line yard master series car and weathered it with alcohol ink washes. I’m not quite happy with the results yet so I’ll have to experiment more before I share how I weather cars like this


I’d weather it in pieces. Particularly do the ladders separate before installing them.


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Just an update on this. I felt the interior didn’t look quite right. So I scratched it up to expose some of the silver underneath the rust. It’s not stellar, but no longer looks like something is missing.


----------



## SF Gal (11 mo ago)

Curious what does MOW stand for if it is a acronym for something?
What is the car used for?....bulk gravel and rocks?
Looks very weathered and you do really have an eye for realism.


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

Mow is for maintenance of way and they would load ballast and stuff like that into them to side dump out of them


----------



## OilValleyRy (Oct 3, 2021)

Jscullen is correct. Difco dump cars could be likened to a railroad companys dump truck or wheel barrow.


----------



## Trackjockey05 (Jun 30, 2020)

SF Gal said:


> Curious what does MOW stand for if it is a acronym for something?
> What is the car used for?....bulk gravel and rocks?
> Looks very weathered and you do really have an eye for realism.


Maintenance Of Way, these Difco cars are mainly used for riprap , and they have a tendency to end up on their side, I worked with a Loram ditcher and we had one in consist for areas where we couldn’t discharge the waste along the roadbed, these cars also usually spend more time sitting than actually working


----------



## Jscullans (Jul 8, 2019)

I’ve only saw one of them actually in a consist and it was full of riprap. Just came through Ottawa illinois a couple weeks ago on a csx manifest


----------

